# Military Might Draft XM Satellite Radio



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From AP/Yahoo News:

*Military Might Draft XM Satellite Radio - Yahoo! News*

Customers of XM Satellite Radio Inc. aren't the only ones who appreciate its digital quality and nationwide coverage. The U.S. military might draft XM's service for homeland security purposes.

XM and Raytheon Co. have jointly built a communications system that would use XM's satellites to relay information to soldiers and emergency responders during a crisis.

The Mobile Enhanced Situational Awareness Network, known as MESA, would get a dedicated channel on XM's satellites that would be accessible only on devices given to emergency personnel. The receivers would be the same as the portable ones available to consumers, with slight modifications to make them more rugged.

FULL ARTICLE HERE


----------

